
Intel CEO sold shares on same day OEMs informed of bugs: report - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/security/81538-intel-ceo-sold-shares-on-same-day-oems-informed-of-bugs-report.html
======
nodesocket
Seeing as their latest earnings were fantastic and $INTC popped 10% in day,
I'd say insider selling was a poor choice. I'm always skeptical of articles
like this (especially from French sources). Oftentimes they don't do the due-
diligence and research and instead prefer to just publish articles that incite
outrage and get clicks.

~~~
fermienrico
1\. Whether INTC soared after he sold his stock is irrelevant to the issue of
insider trading

2\. Agree, the article doesn't seem to dig deeper into the logic behind his
sale. Not sure if I see the relation between the date of disclosure to OEM
partners and selling the stock on the same day. He had _scheduled_ the stock
sale: Initial amount and sale date was pre-defined in Jan 2017, followed by
the change in the amount of stocks to sell (but not the date) in Oct 2017.

3\. Even if he had scheduled the stock sale on Nov 29 _after_ setting the OEM
disclosure date on Nov 29; I am not sure if I see the benefit of selling the
stock on the same day. Disclosure to the OEMs was not made publicly. May be
perhaps he would have been concerned with a leak plunging the stock?

